# Lump with pus on areola



## ReadingMama (Mar 13, 2007)

I've never had this before, but this morning I noticed a dime sized lump on my areola. It was warm to the touch and a little sore. I could tell it was close to the surface, so I squeezed it.







A drop of white pus came out. I'm not nursing, so I don't know what this is. Any ideas?


----------



## VisionQuest (Dec 28, 2001)

Could it possibly be a bug or spider bite?


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I would get it checked but, I get small, pimple like bumps around my nipples and on my areola and I can squeeze a small amount of stuff out. Mine has never been that large though. If it doesn't go away in a few days, I would definitely get it checked.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

I have the smaller ones often as well, similiar to a pimple really, but they've never been that big. Keep an eye on it, definitely.


----------



## ReadingMama (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I've had the smaller ones too--well, just one that fills up over and over, but it's tiny. Also, the white stuff that comes out of the little one is waxy. (I've always wondered what that was. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one!) But the stuff that came out of this one was liquid pus, not solid at all. I will call my doctor if it doesn't go away soon.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I've had that happen, and after it burst, it went away on it's own. It was really gross, though! good luck


----------



## ReadingMama (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, anything with pus is gross/fascinating to me...









The weird thing is, I had a dream last night that I suddenly found a lump on my arm (that was a boil in my dream) and I squeezed it and a bunch of pus squirted out. It's more dramatic than the reality, but still weird.


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Here's a little anatomy lesson:

The "bumps and pimples" on the aerola are montgomery glands. They are normal, suppose to be there, and can vary in size, especially during pregnancy. They are a type of lubricating sebaceous gland, which is why they appear white and if squeezed (which you shouldn't do), will produce an oily sebaceous material. They tend to become more pronounced when the nipple is stimulated.

It is possible for one to become blocked and inflammed, but most often they will be just fine and don't need any special care.


----------



## ReadingMama (Mar 13, 2007)

Aha! Thanks for explaining that. I guess it's a blocked gland. Since the pus came out, it's not swollen or painful anymore. I did put a little Neosporin over it though.


----------

